# How much tax do we have to pay?



## naturalG (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I've been living for 4 years in Oz, became resident over a year ago and about to start the process to become citizen. I recently changed of workplace and the taxes I have to pay are very different.
I looked up the tax brackets for the year and I haven't change from my last occupation, I am not claiming anything on my declaration. I used to pay $158 tax every week, and my pay has only raised of $135/week (gross) but I have now to pay $108 more of tax, so $266 every week! When I check the rates applied this year for resident, between $37000 to $80000, it is: $3572 + 32.5c per $ over 37000, this means I should pay $9,097 per year, so $174.94/week, but when I go on another section of the government website and use the tax calculator it tells me I have to pay $311/week! I am lost and need advices as my pay raise looks simply useless as at the end of the week I get an extra $15 net compare to my ex job where I was earning $7000 less per year.
Thank you for your help.
Cheers


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

naturalG said:


> Hi everyone, I've been living for 4 years in Oz, became resident over a year ago and about to start the process to become citizen. I recently changed of workplace and the taxes I have to pay are very different.
> I looked up the tax brackets for the year and I haven't change from my last occupation, I am not claiming anything on my declaration. I used to pay $158 tax every week, and my pay has only raised of $135/week (gross) but I have now to pay $108 more of tax, so $266 every week! When I check the rates applied this year for resident, between $37000 to $80000, it is: $3572 + 32.5c per $ over 37000, this means I should pay $9,097 per year, so $174.94/week, but when I go on another section of the government website and use the tax calculator it tells me I have to pay $311/week! I am lost and need advices as my pay raise looks simply useless as at the end of the week I get an extra $15 net compare to my ex job where I was earning $7000 less per year.
> Thank you for your help.
> Cheers


On the TFN dec that you provided to your new employer did you tick the "no tax free threshold" box? It sounds like you might have or your employer is not claiming any tax free threshold for you. If you have ticked the wrong box you will need to submit a new form to your employer.


----------

